# Renacer de la música (en latín)



## fucanta

Por favor, me gustaría saber como se dice en latín: Renacer de la música.

En el traductor de google me aparece: Renascentia musicae ó Musica renascentiae...en fin, no me fío de un traductor online, por eso agradecería si alguien que sepa latín me pudiera resolver esta duda, mil gracias de antemano. Ciao.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete!

How about _per musicam, renascamur_ ["May we be re-born through music"]?


----------



## Cagey

Welcome fucanta.  

Is the music being reborn? Or are people being reborn under the influence of music? 

(I apologize for not being able to write in Spanish.)


----------



## lacrimae

fucanta said:


> Por favor, me gustaría saber como se dice en latín: Renacer de la música.
> 
> En el traductor de google me aparece: Renascentia musicae ó Musica renascentiae...en fin, no me fío de un traductor online, por eso agradecería si alguien que sepa latín me pudiera resolver esta duda, mil gracias de antemano. Ciao.


.

 Si quiere decir que la música renace, yo propongo
Musica renascitur, o Musica renascens o Musicae renovatio.( La música renace o Música que renace o La renovación de la música )

Si quiere decir que alguien o algo renace  a partir de la música, propongo

De musica renasci. (Renacer a partir de la música ).
saludos


----------



## fucanta

Don't worry, what i want to know is how to say in latin is: Reborn from music (like the phoenix bird, reborn from ashes...)


----------



## fucanta

mil gracias, justamente me refería a alquien que renace de la música, como el fénix renace de las cenizas: Renacer de la música, por tanto supongo que es "De musica renasci"


----------



## Scholiast

salvete!

Now the phoenix is consumed by the flames, then rises anew from the ashes. In Latin this would most naturally be expressed by _e flammis renasci_, or, more precisely, _ex cineribus_ ~. In either case, it has first to be destroyed or consumed by the fire. Do you then want the phrase you are seeking to imply that your musical "phoenix" is first _consumed/destroyed_ by music, before being rejuvenated by it? (One could perhaps understand this in the sense of music being such an all-consuming obsession that it takes over an individual's life, before he or she finds a new life independent of it).

Again, therefore, we still need a wider context.


----------



## fucanta

Scholiast said:


> salvete!
> 
> Now the phoenix is consumed by the flames, then rises anew from the ashes. In Latin this would most naturally be expressed by _e flammis renasci_, or, more precisely, _ex cineribus_ ~. In either case, it has first to be destroyed or consumed by the fire. Do you then want the phrase you are seeking to imply that your musical "phoenix" is first _consumed/destroyed_ by music, before being rejuvenated by it? (One could perhaps understand this in the sense of music being such an all-consuming obsession that it takes over an individual's life, before he or she finds a new life independent of it).
> 
> Again, therefore, we still need a wider context.


 
Music makes me reborn everytime i fall because independent music business is hard and...this time, when everything seems to be lost i used my last breathe and reached one of my goals, sign a contract with sony music, so...my love for music makes me reborn when i thought i was dead (and i guess music is also the reason i'm always burning). Thx


----------



## Scholiast

Then (#8) you want to say something like:

"I die in music, and music makes me live again".

You may have to scrap the "phoenix" - but you could retain a hint thereof with

_musica consumi, renasci musica_ - "in music to be absorbed/consumed, to be reborn in music", or some variation on that theme, such as

_musica consumi, itemque renasci_


----------



## Scholiast

Further thought:_

musica consumptus, [musica] Phoenix renascor._


----------

